# Kratom



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Recently started drinking this tea called Kratom, its a pretty cool little plant from asia with some nice benefits, including motivation and calmness. I recently gave up drinking alcohol and been having a cup of this before a night out instead. Wondering what everyone elses thoughts on it were?


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

Hearing a lot about this lately

Where do you get yours?


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Newperson said:


> Hearing a lot about this lately
> 
> Where do you get yours?


Order mine from this woman called Maria Ferguson, this is her website - https://purelykratom.co.uk/ Very good quality Kratom.

I have also ordered from another company called Natural Chemistry - Home - Natural Chemistry which were good but they don't supply the strong Maeng Da strain which I recommend in full. They do have a slightly weaker (but still strong) strain called Green Malay.

Tolerance can build quickly enough, I would recommend getting atleast 4 strains and rotating them to avoid this from happening.


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

Sionnach said:


> Order mine from this woman called Maria Ferguson, this is her website - https://purelykratom.co.uk/ Very good quality Kratom.
> 
> I have also ordered from another company called Natural Chemistry - Home - Natural Chemistry which were good but they don't supply the strong Maeng Da strain which I recommend in full. They do have a slightly weaker (but still strong) strain called Green Malay.
> 
> Tolerance can build quickly enough, I would recommend getting atleast 4 strains and rotating them to avoid this from happening.


Cheers for that.

Can you describe the high a bit more...

Any euphoria?


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

There is euphoria. at lower doses it can be euphoric but at higher doses it is sedating. You have to find your sweet spot as they say, a dose is typically around 5g and that would be enough for some pleasant euphoria and a good sense of wellbeing.

One thing I would like to mention, there is sick amounts of motivation on this stuff, if you aren't motivated to cook your meals, work or whatever it is you do, this will be your golden nugget.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

kratom has been around (used in this country ) for a long time -i first took it over 10 years ago.

there plenty of info and talk about it if you do a forum search, it pointless rotating plant strains to try and avoid tolerance as the active compounds you want will be in each one anyway (thats the whole point of them)


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

aqualung said:


> kratom has been around (used in this country ) for a long time -i first took it over 10 years ago.
> 
> there plenty of info and talk about it if you do a forum search, it pointless rotating plant strains to try and avoid tolerance as the active compounds you want will be in each one anyway (thats the whole point of them)


Many users have reported that rotating strains is a highly effective way to avoid tolerance, me included.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Sionnach said:


> Many users have reported that rotating strains is a highly effective way to avoid tolerance, me included.


 kratom affects the opiod receptors (thats the effect it gives you) , each strain must still have the same active compounds or it would not do anything , but if it works for you thats fine, remember tho that any compound that affects the opoid receptors can lead to tolerance/dependance/withdrawal - severity seems to be on an individual basis.

personally i took a kratom extract a few times and it did nothing for me , then again i was taking a lot of different compounds at the time in experiments on myself and kratoms effects for most people are subtle.


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

calms you down yet motivates you at the same time?

Interesting, stimulants normally motivate.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

aqualung said:


> kratom affects the opiod receptors (thats the effect it gives you) , each strain must still have the same active compounds or it would not do anything , but if it works for you thats fine, remember tho that any compound that affects the opoid receptors can lead to tolerance/dependance/withdrawal - severity seems to be on an individual basis.
> 
> personally i took a kratom extract a few times and it did nothing for me , then again i was taking a lot of different compounds at the time in experiments on myself and kratoms effects for most people are subtle.


There are two opioid recetors in the brain, one where the likes on codeine and heroin act, a much harsher easily dependance forming receptor where withdrawals are much worse. The other (where kratom behaves) is less risky and withdrawal effects seem to be alot less pronounced. I do agree with you that the withdrawals are on an individual basis.

I only take it myself on days where i need a pick me up, think its great stuff. You sure the stuff you were getting was legit, there is so many reports of bunk kratom, give it a shot from a decent vendor, boil it for half an hour, add honey and drink as tea. Would try Maeng Da, i have had one aroma on that and it nearly blew my head off.


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

Calm but motivated or even sedated... sounds odd I might give it a go


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

Sionnach said:


> There are two opioid recetors in the brain, one where the likes on codeine and heroin act, a much harsher easily dependance forming receptor where withdrawals are much worse. The other (where kratom behaves) is less risky and withdrawal effects seem to be alot less pronounced. I do agree with you that the withdrawals are on an individual basis.
> 
> I only take it myself on days where i need a pick me up, think its great stuff. You sure the stuff you were getting was legit, there is so many reports of bunk kratom, give it a shot from a decent vendor, boil it for half an hour, add honey and drink as tea. Would try Maeng Da, i have had one aroma on that and it nearly blew my head off.


yes it was a genuine 20 or 40x extract , tho at the time i was also messing with poppy tea extractions , so the kratom was like taking a paracetamol compared to it.

my hobby for many years when younger was ethnobotany (plants used in ritual nature and cultures ) - ive taken a hell of a lot of things in the past that most have never heard of -12 years ago i was growing my own salvia divinorum (which is very easy to grow ) and various other plants.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

aqualung said:


> yes it was a genuine 20 or 40x extract , tho at the time i was also messing with poppy tea extractions , so the kratom was like taking a paracetamol compared to it.
> 
> my hobby for many years when younger was ethnobotany (plants used in ritual nature and cultures ) - ive taken a hell of a lot of things in the past that most have never heard of -12 years ago i was growing my own salvia divinorum (which is very easy to grow ) and various other plants.


The extract is strongly advised against, the kratom i am taking is leaf powder. You should defo check it out again!!


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

aqualung said:


> yes it was a genuine 20 or 40x extract , tho at the time i was also messing with poppy tea extractions , so the kratom was like taking a paracetamol compared to it.
> 
> my hobby for many years when younger was ethnobotany (plants used in ritual nature and cultures ) - ive taken a hell of a lot of things in the past that most have never heard of -12 years ago i was growing my own salvia divinorum (which is very easy to grow ) and various other plants.


Out of curiosity????

What was best???


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

There are Three Opioid Receptors & an additional sub type.

Molecular Mechanisms of Opioid Receptor-Dependent Signaling and Behavior

Really, don't mess around with this stuff.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

latblaster said:


> Really, don't mess around with this stuff.


Yeah?


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

latblaster said:


> There are Three Opioid Receptors & an additional sub type.
> 
> Molecular Mechanisms of Opioid Receptor-Dependent Signaling and Behavior
> 
> Really, don't mess around with this stuff.


Do you have any experience with it? I see your in thailand, its quite popular there i believe.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'll stick to alcohol, cocaine, MDMA and GHB I think.

In that order generally.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Smitch said:


> I'll stick to alcohol, cocaine, MDMA and GHB I think.
> 
> In that order generally.


Whats GHB like brah?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Had a look and no thanks, if I want an opiate high i'd take smack, cheaper and more effective.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> Had a look and no thanks, if I want an opiate high i'd take smack, cheaper and more effective.


Heroin cut with all sorts of **** injected into veins which will ruin your life - VS - Naturally occuring plant from the coffee family. Hmm, seems like a logical argument you bring to the table there.


----------



## ILLBehaviour (Dec 20, 2014)

sounds very interesting but i should imagine like a lot of things like that, it can bite you in the ass if abused.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

dont they use in states to help wein heroin heads off?


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

Sionnach said:


> Whats GHB like brah?


It's fcuking great

Although it's hard to find


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

There's a massive thread on the muscular development forums about kratom

Some say it's great for bodybuilders

Others say stay away


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Little_Jay said:


> dont they use in states to help wein heroin heads off?


i believe it can be used as a natural alternative to help them withdrawals.


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

Smitch said:


> I'll stick to alcohol, cocaine, MDMA and GHB I think.
> 
> In that order generally.


GHB...is that still around?

Its years since i've had that


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Sionnach said:


> Heroin cut with all sorts of **** injected into veins which will ruin your life - VS - Naturally occuring plant from the coffee family. Hmm, seems like a logical argument you bring to the table there.


Okay then, what about a tea made from the papaver somniferum poppy?


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> Okay then, what about a tea made from the papaver somniferum poppy?


Would that be another *Opium* based product you are talking about?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Sionnach said:


> Would that be another *Opium* based product you are talking about?


that's right but it's as natural as Kratom, if you're trying to hit the opiate receptors (which by using Kratom you obviously are) why not do it right?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

I used to buy Kratom hash a few years ago, never drank it though. I used to be big on my entheogens


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Prefer Rohypnol myself, just can't remember trying it though!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Verno said:


> Prefer Rohypnol myself, just can't remember trying it though!


My life is so **** I spike my own drink on a night out with that stuff.....


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> My life is so **** I spike my own drink on a night out with that stuff.....


Still doesn't explain the sore rectum though


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

BettySwallocks said:


> that's right but it's as natural as Kratom, if you're trying to hit the opiate receptors (which by using Kratom you obviously are) why not do it right?


I can certainly see where you're coming from buddy, but theres two things missing here, 1. Opium and related products are illegal and 2. Opium and related products have a much greater affinity to substance abuse. Not to mention being strung out of your head on the opiates.

this stuff is quite subtle, its motivating and there is alot of mood elevating if your'e having a **** day. Just my opinion


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I used to buy Kratom hash a few years ago, never drank it though. I used to be big on my entheogens


what do you do with the resin? smoke? drink?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> My life is so **** I spike my own drink on a night out with that stuff.....


A few years ago when I was a bit reckless I once caught a guy slipping something in my drink, had it out with him, completely denied it even though i'd seen it, then in the end when he knew he wasn't getting away with it tried to tell me it was MDMA. Still drunk my beer. No bumming occurred, didn't even feel anything to be honest, guy should find a legit source.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Sionnach said:


> Whats GHB like brah?


It's weird, i just take it at the end of the night, it's kind of like MDMA.

My bird takes it when we go out clubbing and does a bit of coke, you can't drink on it as it will knock you out, i know quite a few people that this has happened too.

I drink and do everything else all night and use the GHB as a downer, a couple of ML an hour apart from each other usually does the trick.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Newperson said:


> It's fcuking great
> 
> Although it's hard to find


Not when you can buy it by the litre. :lol:


----------



## the wee man (Dec 17, 2014)

latblaster said:


> There are Three Opioid Receptors & an additional sub type.
> 
> Molecular Mechanisms of Opioid Receptor-Dependent Signaling and Behavior
> 
> Really, don't mess around with this stuff.


i agree with the above

Kratom is often used to alleviate Heroin withdrawals and is imo quite dangerous to get into

cheers shaun


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Verno said:


> Still doesn't explain the sore rectum though


I remember when I was in the Boy Scouts the scout leader brought a bottle of vermouth in, made me drink it. That's the only drink to ever give me a sore ass.... I don't remember much about that night looking back actually.....?


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

Smitch said:


> Not when you can buy it by the litre. :lol:


It must be a good 15 years since ive had this stuff - was back in the day when it was legal.

We had the powder then got the liquid form.

Had some cracking times on it.


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

Smitch said:


> Not when you can buy it by the litre. :lol:


lol

Iv been told what to look for online before but I'm not sure if I trust it

Maybe you can point me the right direction....please, pretty please, with sugar on top xxx :lol:


----------



## Newperson (Dec 12, 2014)

monkeez said:


> It must be a good 15 years since ive had this stuff - was back in the day when it was legal.
> 
> We had the powder then got the liquid form.
> 
> Had some cracking times on it.


It was originally used for helping you sleep. Bodybuilders loved it. Poor mans HGH

GHB in the 90's- Rich Piana - YouTube


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

Newperson said:


> It was originally used for helping you sleep. Bodybuilders loved it. Poor mans HGH
> 
> GHB in the 90's- Rich Piana - YouTube


Aye i remember, supposed to raise your GH levels while in a deep sleep.


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I remember when I was in the Boy Scouts the scout leader brought a bottle of vermouth in, made me drink it. That's the only drink to ever give me a sore ass.... I don't remember much about that night looking back actually.....?


Oooooooooh dear!


----------



## monkeez (Mar 5, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> I remember when I was in the Boy Scouts the scout leader brought a bottle of vermouth in, made me drink it. That's the only drink to ever give me a sore ass.... I don't remember much about that night looking back actually.....?


is this where your username comes from then?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Partly haha my sausage gives people nightmares!


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Partly haha my sausage gives people nightmares!


Mines makes people laugh!


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

Verno said:


> Mines makes people laugh!


Girls always laugh at me when I drop my pants.... I'd sell my third testicle to find out why!


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Verno said:


> Still doesn't explain the sore rectum though


How you know I have sore bum bum...?

Was it, was it you last night....again?


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

latblaster said:


> How you know I have sore bum bum...?
> 
> Was it, was it you last night....again?


Are you having trouble walking?


----------



## Haunted_Sausage (Jan 2, 2015)

latblaster said:


> How you know I have sore bum bum...?
> 
> Was it, was it you last night....again?


Rumour has it you wouldn't even feel if he had been 'inside' you.... I heard it's like a golf tee


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Rumour has it you wouldn't even feel if he had been 'inside' you.... I heard it's like a golf tee


****er reamed me out blud!  :lol:


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

Haunted_Sausage said:


> Rumour has it you wouldn't even feel if he had been 'inside' you.... I heard it's like a golf tee


Cheeky fcuker!!!!!!

See above post!

I'm not called "big" vern for nowt! :crying:


----------



## GMO (Jul 17, 2013)

kratom is also addictive .. just saying..


----------



## JB131 (Aug 23, 2014)

are the effects similar to phenibut at all? ive been quite keen on that lately.


----------



## Sionnach (Apr 19, 2010)

JB131 said:


> are the effects similar to phenibut at all? ive been quite keen on that lately.


no, not at all, phenibut is subtle yet sinister. stay away


----------



## Lousy_Bastard (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice stuff


----------

